# The Day the Reich Stood Still!



## agentsmith

From the Third Reich X-Files.

On an airfield in southern Germany the ground crew spot a strange disc shaped aircraft in the sky slowly moving towards the airfield...









The disc begins to land near the hanger, notice the photographer has moved inside the hanger...









The Army arrives to 'capture' the aircraft...









After a short time one of the soldiers attempts to touch the disc but before he could it quickly shot straight up into the air and sped off at very high speed, this photograph shows the disc with its landing gear retracted just before it went into high speed flight...









Here is the only color photograph of this odd encounter with the unknown aircraft...










Agentsmith


----------



## Zorro

Man, that's great! Is the saucer an actual kit or is it scratch built?


----------



## WarbirdTA

Fantastic photos and writeup. :thumbsup:

George


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks Guys!

The saucer is from a kit that I had seen in a Walthers catalog a few years ago, its a pretty small kit and was expensive for such a little kit.
Just this week I got another order from Walthers for some trees I had ordered and was disappointed in the small size and quality of what was sent...the picture in the catalog look very little like the actual trees that were sent to me. This would not bother me that much if the trees were not that expensive but they were plus the fact that I am building two new photobases right now and these things are not cheap.

Beware when ordering from model RR catalogs, some of the products are not that good.

Agentsmith


----------



## mcdougall

I love this :thumbsup: Excellent work and detail...
and your photos are Stunning and Dramatic !...Great Job !!!
Mcdee


----------



## Dr. Brad

This is fantastic! Thanks very much for posting! Love the photos, the builds, everything!


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks guys! I appreciate your comments.

There are at least two Tamiya 1/48 scale ground vehicles I will be building soon as part of my two photobase projects...if you like the pics in this post you might also like what I have planned for later this year.

Agentsmith


----------



## louspal

Very cool. Nice pics and BUs. Thanks for posting!


----------



## smoke14

Be-U-T-Full, scary, and wonderful all at the same time! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith

Thank you louspal and smoke14!

Agentsmith


----------



## Seaview

:hat: I like it! Who knows, maybe an ORIGINAL idea for a Hollywood film may come out of it! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF

Very imaginative! Great job all around.

Sean


----------



## JohnG7

*Unbelievable!*

Stunning diorama. I like the vintage-film look in the b&w shots, too. The presence of the color image kind of enhances the b&w experience.

:thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks Seaview, SJF, and JohnG7!

This just came in: Another sighting of the flying disc...this time the aircraft did not land, two Fw 190 D-9 aircraft did scramble to chase off the disc but it easily outpaced them and after the D-9s landed the the disc came back.










Agentsmith


----------



## Dr. Brad

Wow! (again). That is very cool! You've really set the bar high with this one!


----------



## dklange

Very Cool, agentsmith!!! Excellent photos and detail!! Very Creative!! - Denis


----------



## agentsmith

Thank you for looking Denis!


Agentsmith


----------



## bucwheat

Very,very nice sir.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man

agentsmith said:


> Thanks Seaview, SJF, and JohnG7!
> 
> This just came in: Another sighting of the flying disc...


That flying saucer gets everywhere! Nice retro 'period' effect on the photos.


----------



## agentsmith

Thanks bucwheat and Cro-Magnon Man!

Agentsmith


----------



## Maritain

Fun!!!


----------



## agentsmith

Thank you Maritain!

I have plans for other photo shoots involving the kits below that I just bought.








The Army figures are good but the jeep is a great little kit and building it is going very well, I have not yet started work on the Staff car.

Agentsmith


----------



## Achtung T Shirt

Awesome...I knew they had alien technology. Send these to "Coast to Coast".


----------



## agentsmith

Thank you Achtung T shirt!

I have more pics planned and one ready to post right now.

Agentsmith


----------



## bucwheat

Love it.:thumbsup:


----------



## darkwanderer

Again fantastic. Love this stuff.


----------

